# Gaming memories



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Everybody here has at least one fond memory when it comes to playing games. Whether old or recent, there's always going to be something that sticks out to us when we remember a certain game and the good times we had with it. What are yours?

One of my most fond memories was spending my whole summer playing Ocarina of Time and Perfect Dark as a kid. I would literally turn on the games and just mess around, explore everything, see what kinds of things I could find. It's nostalgic to me because it reminds me of a time when I didn't worry about things nearly as much as I do now. 

What can I say? Summer is creeping up on us and summer days always make me nostalgic.


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

Final Fantasy VII. Man, i loved that game.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

I wish i was normal said:


> Final Fantasy VII. Man, i loved that game.


By far the best FF ever made!

#dat moment when aeris died .. tears tears tears! ^^


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

Thextera said:


> By far the best FF ever made!
> 
> #dat moment when aeris died .. tears tears tears! ^^


----------



## VirtualAntics (May 27, 2013)

I have a lot of fond gaming memories.

Metal Gear Solid (PsOne) is burned into my memory. I played that over and over, and still play it today. The characters and unique game play

Running around San Andreas, and uncovering the funny easter eggs.

Halo 3 also sticks out in my mind too. Especially the Flood levels, and fighting the HUGE Scarab beetle.

I also remember being in awe of the creatures in Shadow Of The Colossus.

More recently, I still remember my first multiplayer match of Black Ops 2. I didn't win, but there were a few moments of holding my own (against more experienced players) that stay with me:


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

I wish i was normal said:


>


XD


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm gonna go way back because I'm an old man: I remember the first time I played Legend of Zelda on the NES. I didn't know anything about it when I bought it, except that it seemed to be getting a lot of ads on TV and coverage in the official Nintendo Newsletter, so there had to be something to it, right?

I remember opening the package up and finding out that the cartridge was actually gold-colored, which was an early clue that this was something special. And I know this is weird but I even remember the way the instruction booklet smelled, and I remember the little cartoon drawings giving the game's backstory, and I remember growing increasingly excited when I found the partial map of Hyrule it came with. Then actually delving into it, with its hidden dungeons and their creepy music, realizing how big and complex it was, moreso than any game I'd played at that time...

Well, it was just really cool.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

completign Control Room on Goldeneye in under 10:00 minutes to unlock the infinite ammo cheat  none of my friends could do it.

Also alot of evenigns on World of Warcraft with my friends over Ventrillo discussing how to take down a certain boss, learnign how to play your class properly etc.

recently battlefield 3, just alot of banter and the 3-4 guys I play with make a bad *** squad. "ACE SQUAD CREWWWWW!"


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Playing 4 player split screen Halo with co-workers at my supervisor's house after a 12 hour night shift. Those fun times motivated me to buy an Xbox of my own, ah the days when microsoft was corporation-greedy and not supervillain-greedy.


----------



## Stormtalon (Mar 18, 2013)

I think the main one for me was building a custom Roller coaster in Roller coaster Tycoon which didn't make the guests either really bored, or throw up in terror.

If anyone here has played RCT, you'll know what I'm talking about! :teeth


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

Playing WWE after school with my brother, we aren't very close so was nice to have our moment and the outfits I made were amazing


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

In 2nd grade, When I kept losing at Sonic Heroes, screaming at the game, crying and throwing it in the trash, putting on gloves and digging it back up lmao.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Midway NBA Hangtime for N64, me and my brother were playing it but we didnt' have a memory card and (to our knowledge) we couldn't save games on the cart. so in order to finish the game we went balls out and played until midnight one night. We played all the teams or w/e, I can't rmemember how the game worked. Anyway we got to the end and there was some kind of thing like 'Congratulations! But this is a Midway game so it's not actually over!!' We were like **** midway we gave up at that point. I dont even think we ever played again LMAO

Another was way earlier we were playing Carmin Sandiego back in like 1993 (amazing fun game btw posibly sparked my obsession with geography) and we were watching one of those transmissions from The Cheif and for some reason the whole screen went black except for his eyes moving back and forth. LOL we ran around screaming.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Pokemon. 

So much Pokemon.


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

Final Fantasy X.

staying up all night, just to finish overleveling and beat the boss, basically falling asleep with controller in hands. all the overleveling. the awesomeness. the friggin' EMOTIONAL ROLLERCOASTER. and when FFX/X-2 HD comes out ... let's do it all over again, shall we. 

but also, I think that every game I've ever played left some kind of quite deep impression on me. and there were/are maaany. another one that I particularly remember right now ... Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga? anyone played it? I've spent eternities, trying to get past Queen Bean. XD


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Coming home fro. School to play RBI baseball 94 . I was only 10 but I kept the homerun stats manually


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

a lot of games left memories for me to enjoy. thats why I like playing them . here is an example of some.
The doom/quake series left a lot of great memories for me! 
doom 2- playing multiplayer was the bomb! first time ever i played a multiplayer fps game. it was a great experience ... but it was done over phone lines and ties them up. 
I played quake world and then later team fortress. at that time I got an 3dfx card, and first time I played it I was like so impressed with it. 
quake 2- i enjoyed playing the super heroes mod and joined a clan for that. i spent up all night once in college playing that mod. first and last time I ever did that!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Stormtalon said:


> I think the main one for me was building a custom Roller coaster in Roller coaster Tycoon which didn't make the guests either really bored, or throw up in terror.
> 
> If anyone here has played RCT, you'll know what I'm talking about! :teeth


I know! Except I never managed to build one that didn't result in vomiting or horrendous burning death.



Miyu said:


> Final Fantasy X.
> 
> staying up all night, just to finish overleveling and beat the boss, basically falling asleep with controller in hands. all the overleveling. the awesomeness. the friggin' EMOTIONAL ROLLERCOASTER. and when FFX/X-2 HD comes out ... let's do it all over again, shall we.
> 
> but also, I think that every game I've ever played left some kind of quite deep impression on me. and there were/are maaany. another one that I particularly remember right now ... Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga? anyone played it? I've spent eternities, trying to get past Queen Bean. XD


"And this battle shall be the delicious mustard on that bread! The mustard of your doom!"

One thing I remember is renting Ocarina for the first time and getting terrified by the Stalchildren on the first night in Hyrule Field.

And Pokemon in school. And figuring out Bald Bull for the first time in Punch-Out!! And Starcraft summers.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

N64 era was chock full of memories for me.

- Smashing my friends in SSB, I liked to abuse the baseball bat.
- Racing the fat flying pig in Diddy kong racing
- Racing towards Hyrule market in OOT, just missing the bridge and having to hide under the hylian shield all night.
- Running over Russian bad guys with the Tank in Goldeneye.
- The Train mission alone in Goldeneye was pretty exhilarating. (dual weilding P90s ftw)
- Hiding in the toilet stalls in Goldeneye split screen. (my friends kinda sucked)

So many more!


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Nefury said:


> could've filled up a harddrive with screenshots from the amount of times i farmed that nerd
> 
> edit: wait! i'm the nerd.


hehe, what did u play maybe?


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

Buying the ps1. We were just walking around the mall with my family then my father decides to buy us a ps1 out of nowhere. Omg. One of my happiest days in life. 


Playing Final Fantasy IX & VIII & Chrono Cross on the ps1. Those were the times where I felt so immersed in games. Maybe because I was just a kid back then. Ps1 era is the best for me.


----------



## moomoomilk (May 25, 2013)

- Playing Zelda:Oot the first time and being so effing scared of the gohma larva that I literally ran out of the room and started crying.
- Raging at first, second and third Super Smash Bros 
- Finding a lot of MissingNo. in Pokemon Blue
- Getting a Gameboy Colour (**** yeah!) and Pokemon Crystal and evolving my Quilava.
- Sucking badly at Final Fantasy 7, 8, and 9
- Raging at every fighting game I've ever played


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

moomoomilk said:


> - Playing Zelda:Oot the first time and being so effing scared of the gohma larva that I literally ran out of the room and started crying.


That happened to me with Super Mario World when I was fighting Bowser. That face the clown car thing makes in his 3rd phase scared me so bad that I started crying.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Kicking Yiazmat's a** in Final Fantasy 12
Finally getting to the top of the Chrysler Building in Parasite Eve
Stealing back the Silver Ballers in Hitman Absolution(on the hardest mode...those cowboys were not playing with me)
Finally defeating Lord Bourroughs in Clock Tower 3
Being afraid to open one door while playing Fatal Frame(left it for two days lol)

^^^ I remember getting to the door and the filament starting to react, I threw the remote and said: no really f this, I had already been forcing myself to play though I was about to go into Haunted Grounds type panic.

Aerith's death in FF7 though I knew it was coming, I played around it until I could wait no more.
Meeting Sledgehammer in Clock Tower 3
Meeting Billy in Resident Evil Zero
Finding my copy of Final Fantasy 10 scatched up under my sister's bed(once again I kicked a**)
Defeating a Long Gui in Final Fantasy 13
Beating Kane and Lynch
Finally winning a race on GTA 4


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I had a couple.

One was in the prime days of Star Wars Galaxies. I probably played heavily for 6 months. I became less involved in the gaming aspect and more into the social part, because in real life I had no social life. I met this one girl, we became really good friends and hung with each other in the game all the time. I decided I needed to leave and it was very emotional for me, because I was saying goodbye to what little friends I had. I returned back to the game some years ago just to reminiscence the old times. I could remember when I first played the game I was so amazed at the graphics, but upon returning everything looked outdated and the community was nonexistent. I left it again to never return.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

When I was a kid, I was so terrified of everything that things in games would scare me half to death. One example is Lavender Town in Pokemon Red and Blue. The ghosts in the tower scared me so horribly that I couldn't even continue with the game. I had no idea if the sliph scope would actually work, and I wasn't about to try. I made my mom play through the tower for me.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I wish i was normal said:


>


I don't know what it is about Final Fantasy and people always putting spoilers down... I swear since I've started FF7 I have a weekly news feed of Aeris dies or X dies in X game ect.

Pokemon has the most memories for me, I used to have rituals when I tried to catch a pokemon (like not look until its over) and I love the music for gyms/elite 4.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

jJoe said:


> I don't know what it is about Final Fantasy and people always putting spoilers down... I swear since I've started FF7 I have a weekly news feed of Aeris dies or X dies in X game ect.
> 
> *Pokemon has the most memories for me, I used to have rituals when I tried to catch a pokemon (like not look until its over) and I love the music for gyms/elite 4.*


I used to do the same thing. I also did that fake trick that was going around where it said you could increase the catch rate and critical hit rate by holding the button down. I still do this to this day purely out of habit.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

Two memories have always stood out for me.

1.
My sister and I were playing battle mode in Super Mario Kart on the SNES. There was this one map where you could use a feather to jump into rectangles filled with water, and once inside you couldn't be hit by any turtle shells until you leave. My sister was down to one balloon so she was using that safety zone to turtle. I was driving around the course trying to get a feather so I could jump in and bump her out. I wound up getting a banana peel and I chucked it clear across the map and it landed _right_ on her, bursting the final balloon. It was an epic moment :boogie

2.
Playing Goldeneye multiplayer with my uncle. I had memorized all the maps, so whenever he'd spawn I'd see where he is, run there and shoot him before he could get any decent gun. I made him throw the remote and refuse to play anymore, hahaha :rofl


----------



## theonceunsociableperson (Jun 4, 2013)

I have no mouth but I can talk!!
I have feet and legs but I don't walk!!
I have no ears but I can hear your soul cry!!
I have long arms don't dare to run don't even try!!
I have no eyes but I can see your fear!!
I have no nose but I can sense you from here!!
I'm so tall I'm even taller than half of a tree!!
JUST LOOK AT YOUR WINDOW AND YOU WILL SEE
THE STRANGEST AND CREEPIEST TREE!
THEN CLOSE YOUR EYES AND COUNT TO THREE
AND OPEN AND IT UP 
THEN.......YOU__WILL_SEE_ME!!!!!!!!!

RUN!!!!​


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

Rixy said:


> Pokemon.
> 
> So much Pokemon.


Back in early high school i had a gameboy colour and bought Pokemon Yellow which i remember playing at my desk with the lamp on with the strategy guide out.

Playing on a portable device in my room for hours says it all doesn't it.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Running over people Twisted metal two. I also went back and played the first spyro and crash again and found they where a pieces of ****, apparently I had horrible taste in games as a kid.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Best memory: playing Runes of Magic with my guild during chapters 2 and 3. Running dungeons every night, working constantly to get the best gear, talking and laughing with great people...I miss it. It really screwed up my social life, though.

Honorable Mention: playing Kingdom Hearts with my friends in elementary school when I first got my PS2, and starting my Pokemon adventure (the original Red version). I think that was my first video game ever.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Super Mario 64. It was the first videogame I played, which pretty much got me into gaming.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

The first time I worked out how to access the Pyramid of the Forbidden (secret level) in Commander Keen 4, it blew my mind! One of my school friends told me you fly there on a giant foot, and I didn't believe him. But it's true! :b

Go to 3:30 to see what I mean.






Oh and Pipe Mania is one of the first games I can remember playing. I used to get really scared when the green stuff (the flooz!) would start to come down the pipe.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

playing GTA 3 on PS2, just driving around and listening to the in-game radio, good times. also WWE: Here Comes the Pain; playing as the same wrestlers (Steiner, Lesnar, and Goldberg), team them up and have them going against the weaker wrestlers in a 6 man tage match (The Hurricane was always on the weaker team =D )


----------



## Albedo (Feb 16, 2013)

-Beating the desert weapon in FF7 and only getting a gold Chocobo. WTF I spent hours prepping my materia and I already have a gold Chocobo 
- Playing FF10 and loving everything about it, especially Blitzball.
- FF8 and triple triad, loved that card game.
-Metal gear solid 3 empathizing with snake and understanding what drove him to create outer heaven.
- Xenosaga most meaningful and intellectually stimulating games I ever played. Albedo was a genius, but his fear of isolation drove him to the edge.
- Final Fantasy x-2 lenne and shuyin story. The one thing this game did well was weave a tragic love story that fell short, accompanied by a song that explained it perfectly called a 1000 words. This was the first game to really influence me on a emotional level.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I remember when I first heard about Kingdom Hearts. I saw it at blockbuster when I was looking at games to rent. I thought it looked stupid. Back then I assumed it was some childish mini-game collection, like a lot of games out there based on popular licenses. So I never gave it a second look. 

But one day, I heard some of the music from the game. I read some of the story. I then became curious. 

I rented it on New Year's eve back when I was in 8th grade. I fell in love with it quickly. The very moment I stepped into Traverse Town was when I knew that I was playing an epic game, one that made me fall in love with Disney all over again. 

It taught me a valuable lesson. Never forget your childhood or the memories associated with it, because no matter how old you get, you'll always be able to discover the magic and love that Disney movies always had all over again. 

I see the original Kingdom Hearts as a game with a couple of gameplay flaws, but it still holds up as an experience.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

This title reminded me of playing pokemon blue on my purple gameboy


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

oh, of course, trying to beat Yoshi's Story on N64, dad helping me, then I accidentaly deleted the save file. oh, fun times.

my dad was my video gaming buddy through all of my childhood. (and even now, though not so much) some of the best memories are connected to him. beside my neighbour childhood friend I didn't have anyone to play video games with.

also, being hospitalized for back surgery, having my Game Boy Advance SP with me and trying to beat Queen Bean at Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga. for a week.

in general, more recent memories. playing handheld consoles late into night, falling asleep, console getting out of battery, of course I mostly forget to save frequently ... being frustrated next morning for not saving.

oh, also once ... I played FFX late into the night, sitting on the bed, ps2 on the desk, I fell asleep, when I woke up I simply pulled the controller and the console fell down. eeek. had to buy a new one then. thankfully it was cheap enough.

I can kinda predict my summer now ... "WHAT, HOW LATE IS IT? say that again ..."


----------



## peopleperson51783 (May 31, 2013)

I remember pitfall.. kinda I was about 3 or 4 when I played it. For my generation it was ....CONTRA! on nes. And mike Tyson punch out..nes and of course the original Mario bros. I still have my nes and still play it. My parents gave away the Atari. I'm going to have to get one for my collection. Yeah I'm a big nerd. But have lots of great memories playing these games.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> It's a shame not everyone here had the chance to play Pitfall on the Atari 2600.











Hey! That was my first console my father bought. I was like 5!


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I remember that the Christmas of 1992 was awesome. Super Mario Kart and Sonic 2 under the tree?









Also, I still remember dose jump scares from RE2. RE2 was my first RE game, so the dogs weren't my first jump scare.



Miyu said:


> oh, of course, trying to beat Yoshi's Story on N64, dad helping me, then I accidentaly deleted the save file. oh, fun times.


It's not like Yoshi's Story was so difficult . Still, it's nice that you could play games with your dad.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Duke Nukem 3D stands out for me because it was the first multi-player LAN game I played.


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

sebastian1 said:


> It's not like Yoshi's Story was so difficult . Still, it's nice that you could play games with your dad.


page 6 levels were quite a challenge at the beginning for my 5-6 year old self. DX and yeah, playing games with my dad was absolutely fantastic.  more than anything I'm incredibly thankful to him for being so supportive (he still is), allowing me to be me, a geek, a gamer.  (I still think mom is upset, cause I'm not girly and feminine ...)


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Playing Tekken 3 against my stepbrother and crying due to losing all the time.


----------



## peopleperson51783 (May 31, 2013)

Wolfenstein 3d. Got me into first person shooters as a wee ladd!


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

* Playing Spyro: Year of the dragon during my christmas breaks. Snow would be falling, Christmas tree would be there, hot coco and a nice blanket. Oh yeah.

* Or first playing Skyrim last summer through winter along with Alice: Madness Returns. I'd get home from wherever it was, put on comfortable clothes or take a shower, get a snack and start playing hours on end. 

* Playing the first Kingdom Hearts and thinking how cute Kairi was. Always wanted to cosplay her. 

* Or when i played GTA with my brother. We'd take turns every hour and the other would watch and give comments. 

* Playing Tekken 3 on ps1 when i got sick and stayed home from school. 

* Playing Trials and the online multiplayer from Assasin's Creed on xbox 360 when i was living with my bf, his sister and her boyfriend. We'd always try to beat each other's scores. Was fun.

* Thinking the third Harry Potter game (Prisoner of azkaban) was so realistic looking! I loved flying buckbeak and liked the way Hermione's (i played as her) cloak would move in the wind.

* I could keep going really ....


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

My memory is bad. Full Throttle was cool. Grim fandango or something. Pokémon on the Gameboy, that was fun. Nothing beats the SNES/ GAMEBOY era. I don't really game anymore. Only on the xbox one (customized). I like racing games these days. I would buy Forza 5.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I remember playing NES on my friend's black & white TV...not that the NES is that old, or anything...


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

Playing PS1. I was the only child and I have no friend. Video games is my only source of entertainment. I also like to watch my father playing Resident Evil. He asked me to play I was so scared that I cried. Ha, memories.

And the first time I had PS2 I play with my cousin a lot. We go to the store and find as many coop game as possible and pick which one we should buy to play. I think the best one we had was Desert Storm 2. The part where you have to destroy tanks we didn't actually destroy it, we just ran to the tank and camp at the tyre and watch the tank goes crazy.. Good times.


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

here's another one, playing Harry Potter and the chamber of secrets, getting all the way to the basilisk part ... and then I left the game alone for two weeks, cause I was too afraid to finish it, until one of my best childhood friends (she lived few villages away), came for visit. and then she sat beside me and I was able to finish the game.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Playing pokemon on the gameboy color, man I wish I still had my gameboy.
Also I remember playing old runescape before they changed everything and ruined it, those were the days.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Super Mario 64. It was the first videogame I played, which pretty much got me into gaming.


Same here. I remember my brother and i first being introduced at age 3 & 4, by an older relative. I got to be "the guy with the red cap", and my brother "the guy with the green cap". I remember being shocked a few years later when i learned how Luigi's name was pronounced. :lol

Most of my childhood gaming memories however, are from the GBA console. For example in Wario Land, being scared of the bosses and making up a background story for those bouncy round enemies that didn't inflict any damage. And then we lost the game, but found it 7 years later and were finally able to beat it.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I've got tons of memories, but to just name a few I do remember the day my parents took me out to buy an NES. It was such a big deal too lol. I ended up being a spoiled kid, with exactly 112 NES titles in the end with almost everything on the side like the power glove and the 4player adapter. I never had the R.O.B. though or the track and field mat that you ran on. I NEVER got to use the 4player adapter. I took it to a friends house and his mom immediately grounded him, so we couldn't play anything. What a nice lady she was. :roll

I really miss the arcades. I can remember when kids lined up to play a game and most of everyone else watched "the good kids" play. I was beating most of everyone with Vega on Street Fighter when I was about 8 or so. Then some guy says "watch I'll beat em" and he spams some move with Bison. I also used to love playing Popeye in the arcade at a very young age.

I had touched just about every video game system known to man. Intellivision, Colecovision, Comdore 64 games galore, and of course the Atari systems. Atari was cool, because I remember my parents would actually get into the games with me. My dad loved Missle Command, my uncle Dreadknots, and my mom loved Centipede with the track ball. Mine was Kangaroo for the 5200 and Keystone Kapers.

Another strange memory, we were visiting my great grandma in West Virginia. I met up with this kid named Abraham. He was somehow British and living in West Virginia. This was right before Super Mario 3 came out. He had the game before it was even released. He invited me over to his house and I remember saying "I'll call you Abe, for short" 8)


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

When Pokemon Gold/Silver first came out. Those games blew my mind away. Also Wario Land 3, LoTR The 2 Towers on GBA. Donkey Kong 64, OG Super Smash Bros. Playing Tekken 3 in the arcade at people's birthday parties. Gauntlet Dark Legacy on gamecube and playing it at the arcade. House of The Dead 2. Tony Hawk's Pro Skater series.



Sinatra said:


> Playing pokemon on the gameboy color, man I wish I still had my gameboy.
> Also I remember playing old runescape before they changed everything and ruined it, those were the days.


Holy crap, I played Runescape sooooo much. I remember when it first came out and there were only 4 servers. I was obsessed with mining. I loved how they had so many different skills packed into one game, with a massive map. That game was the most addictive game I've ever played.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

A more recent and the game that introduced me to mmo's, would be Ragnarok Online. I put too many years of devotion into that game. I did meet a lot of people and I think that along with ventrilo really helped me with my anxiety.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

When I was a kid, I was terrified, and I mean _terrified_, of zombies. I hated them. Just walking pounds of rotting flesh. And what's the first thing I encounter after waking up after 7 years in Ocarina of Time?

It's funny because my first experience with the game was a rental. We had it for 7 days. Those last few days I spent playing the game were literally confined to the Temple of Time. I'm not kidding. That was the rest of my enjoyment with that game. But can you blame me? When I saw what happened to Hyrule Market, I assumed the entire world became like that. You think I was to play the rest of the game with ReDead's screaming at me constantly?

I never got up the courage to get passed it and sadly had to return the game. It wasn't until my friend showed me the sun's song trick and showed me that the entire game wasn't like that that I got up the courage to play again. And also because I just turned the volume down when I encountered them.

I have plenty of stories about how Nintendo games scared the hell out of me. I swear, Nintendo has made some of the most deceptively frightening games ever.

Speaking of zombie fears, I also heard about Resident Evil at the time. Not being a playstation owner, I never played the games, but RE2 was on the N64. Once again, I never touched it. The concept of it was just too scary for me. But I did become immersed in the world by looking up information about the games.

I did actually play Resident Evil 0 when I was 12. A kid at my school wanted to trade games. He wanted to borrow my Mario Kart and in return he let me borrow Resident Evil 0. Horrible choice, but I accepted. Well I did play it, with the volume off of course. It still terrified me despite that. I got to the research lab and that was as far as I got. I heard the basement had giant spiders in it and that's when I gave up. I did not want to deal with that.

I played it again when I got a copy for myself a few years ago. Looking back, I honestly have no idea what I was so scared of. I guess as a kid we let our imaginations run wild and we think the game will hurt us in some way. Instead, I found myself laughing at the game's dumb jump scares. I found myself frustrated because of the inventory system. I found myself totally infatuated with Rebecca Chambers. But I wasn't scared. I actually never finished the game because I got bored of it. I'll return to it someday.

It's now ironic that Resident Evil has become one of my most favourite franchises. I went from a kid who thought he would die at the thought of a zombie to someone who doesn't see what the big deal is anymore. It's amazing how much you change when you get older.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Too many to name. How I miss the days of N64...


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anybody remember Shadow the Hedgehog? It's coming out on the PS2 classics thing on PS3. By far one of the dumbest games I've ever played, haha. Shadow saying "damn" every single time after getting hit is one of those things that should be listed in some top 10 worst gaming moments list or something.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Ah, memories... played that one game when it first came out. Whichever game that was. You know, _that_ game, back then.

[Spoiler=]sorry, i have terrible memory[/Spoiler]


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

This isn't recent, but fighting Sephiroth in Kingdom Hearts II (AT LVL 50) was definitely an interesting memory lol...


----------



## Big Game Theory (Jun 16, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite's ending.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

This was a few years ago (maybe two) I was getting ready for the final boss battle in Dragon Age: Origins. That boss battle stressed me out to no end, and on my last try, I finally beat him! I literally ran through the house yelling and screaming because I had finally beat it. Best RPG I've ever played, hands down.


----------



## Albedo (Feb 16, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Speaking of zombie fears, I also heard about Resident Evil at the time. Not being a playstation owner, I never played the games, but RE2 was on the N64. Once again, I never touched it. The concept of it was just too scary for me. But I did become immersed in the world by looking up information about the games.


Resdient evil 2 was a terrifying game. I first played it at age 8 at night roaming through an empty corridor thinking okay I'm safe, nothing to worry about. Then out of nowhere tyrant bursts through a wall, or climbs up the ledges and it would scare me like nothing before. It got to the point I was so on edge I didn't want to play it, but I was so interested in the game I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

^My favorite scares involved lickers. I recently had an experience similar to your first glimpse of a licker in that game, where I was walking through a room late at night without turning on the lights and the shadow of a cat walking along a wall outside projected itself onto a wall in the room. I was like wtf is that!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Playing the original metroid all alone while all my friends were outside having fun.

Trashing my brother and his friend at street fighter 2 on super nintendo.

Those were the days...


----------



## peopleperson51783 (May 31, 2013)

Logan X said:


> Playing the original metroid all alone while all my friends were outside having fun.
> 
> Trashing my brother and his friend at street fighter 2 on super nintendo.
> 
> Those were the days...


Street fighter 2 and listening to enter sandman by Metallica. I think that's when I finally went thru puberty lol! Chun li was hot, and was hard to stop.


----------



## Ami520 (Jun 22, 2013)

My earliest memories involve gaming, my oldest brother played A Link to the Past all the time, I was possibly 3 or so, and we (my siblings and myself) would bug him endlessly to play it so we could watch him. We ended up making him hate the game from forcing him to play it. Not to mention the enormous bill he raked up by calling the Nintendo Help Line....

Just tons of fond memories, Zelda, Kirby, and Pokemon - for me, all provide amazing nostalgia and memories. C:


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

peopleperson51783 said:


> Street fighter 2 and listening to enter sandman by Metallica. I think that's when I finally went thru puberty lol! Chun li was hot, and was hard to stop.


haha nice. The black album. When Metallica were on top before the big fall down the hill. They've been rolling downhill ever since i think. I don't even bother following them anymore.

And Chun li was awesome. I always used Ken or Dhalsim and sometimes Blanka myself.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I love Kung Lao so much


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Playing Metroid Fusion for the sp on the bus and during recess in elementary school. I must of played that game over a hundred times and I can still play it again and enjoy it.

I had a few gb colour games but only really ever played pokemon red and a bit of yu gi oh, the former being the very first game I ever owned.

**** ton of ps1 titles: The Desert level in the first spyro is super nostalgic for some reason, and the weird robot boss from crash b warped, during which I had to get off due to failing grades at the time.

I played a bit of Warcraft and diablo for the ps1 but I don't remember a lot about it other than the butcher scaring the **** out of me and always making the orc strong hold when I made evil sandcastles. 

I also caught a glimpse of re2 and dino crisis when my dad played them, but played them much later due to not being allowed to play them at time.

I remember playing rayman 2 and how it mesmerized me, It felt magical, as if some dark eldritch aura was hanging constantly in the air, that anything and everything could be around the next corner. I beheld it my childish wonder like a window to another world that I was viewing though my CRT, complete with evil pirates, dead worlds and creepy *** shaman. But going back in playing it I only see a sightly above average platformer that looks like its made out of paper-mache and soggy construction paper, which as I write this is severely ****ing depressing.


----------



## stardust1000 (Jun 21, 2013)

space invaders in the arcade was my first game I played.

duck hunt on the nes & all the marios games was great

best of all though has to be super Nintendo console , Mario world + all stars , donkey kong country , Mario kart battle mode , & best of all STREET FIGHTER 2 TURBO.

street fighter 2 turbo is the single most best game ever made in the whole world and always will be. No one could make a better game than that even if they tried as hard as they could for 50 years none stop making it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The Mario frustration guy :b


----------



## GiantEnemyCrab (Jun 15, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> When I was a kid, I was terrified, and I mean _terrified_, of zombies. I hated them. Just walking pounds of rotting flesh. And what's the first thing I encounter after waking up after 7 years in Ocarina of Time?
> 
> It's funny because my first experience with the game was a rental. We had it for 7 days. Those last few days I spent playing the game were literally confined to the Temple of Time. I'm not kidding. That was the rest of my enjoyment with that game. But can you blame me? When I saw what happened to Hyrule Market, I assumed the entire world became like that. You think I was to play the rest of the game with ReDead's screaming at me constantly?
> 
> ...


I have this huge fear of zombies ever since I watched my brother play RE2 as a kid. I was so convinced that there was going to be a zombie apocalypse that I lost a lot of sleep due to me being convinced every sound was a zombie in the house.

ReDeads were bad but not as bad as the Dead Hand for me. Like WTF, isn't this rated E?! God the whole shadow temple/well in general was a traumatic experience. T_T


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

The top of my list has to be Perfect Dark, Goldeneye, OoT and MM on the N64. 

But my fondest adult gaming memory was a couple of years back when I got my first and only nuke on MW2. Had I not found that silenced scar someone dropped I wouldn't have made my 25 kills.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I just remembered Donkey Kong Country 2. Man, so many memories with that game.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Does anybody remember *Shadow the Hedgehog*? It's coming out on the PS2 classics thing on PS3. *By far one of the dumbest games I've ever played*, haha. Shadow saying "damn" every single time after getting hit is one of those things that should be listed in some top 10 worst gaming moments list or something.


I loved Shadow the Hedgehog. >.>

My parents didn't like me playing Rated T games so I felt pretty pro playing an E-10 game that "Swears just like Rated T games." :lol


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Pokemon, Zelda OOT, Final Fantasy 7 = my childhood


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I remember playing Ocarina of Time with my uncle, and being scared of those "stalchild" things that came out of the ground in Hyrule field. Also playing Mario kart 64, Star Wars Podracer, and Diddy Kong Racing despite me being terrible at racing games.

Also.....

- Spyro 3: Year of the Dragon

- Crash Bandicoot Warped/Wrath of Cortex on Saturday mornings

- Final fantasy IX before school


----------



## IHMLILML (Nov 22, 2012)

D, Resident Evil, Myst, Final Fantasy 7, the arcade versions of Mortal Kombat 1,2,3 and 4, Killer Instinct 2, and several FMV games that few people enjoyed (X-Files, Ground Zero Texas, Dracula Unleashed, Wing Commander)


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

cm2003, 2004, fm2006..










commandos1.. and homm3, civilization3, diablo2 etc..


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Marakunda said:


> I remember playing Ocarina of Time with my uncle, and being scared of those "stalchild" things that came out of the ground in Hyrule field.


What's really scary about those things is that there's absolutely no explanation as to where they come from or why they come out at night. I guess Hyrule is just haunted or something.


----------

